# Dallee Digital Sound?



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

For my Aristo Mallet I'll be ordering soon, I've been looking at sound systems, and I found a Dallee digital sound system for $81.95 at St. Aubin. It's a lot cheaper than Phoenix or Sierra, but I haven't been able to find any sound samples, so I don't know how well these sound systems work. I know that generally you get what you pay for, but this is a pretty big price difference between other sound systems. From what I've come up with, Dallee Electronics is owned by Aristocraft, which would explain why they make one specifically for the Aristo Mallet. Has anyone had any experience with them, and, even better, does anyone have a sound sample from their Dallee Sound System? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

A minor correction for you. Dallee is not owned by Aritsocraft. They supply Aristo with sound boards but thats about as far as it goes. Now on to the actually unit, you do get what you pay for. It is very basic sound with the bell and whistle triggered by reed switches and magnets. I own all three brands and its definitely third on the list. That being said, when its running in the garden it sounds pretty good. I thought that Dallee had samples on their site, but I guess I am mistaken. 

George


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a youtube clip of an aristo mallet with a dallee sound card in it, and it sounds just awful. That's all I've eaver heard, although I've read many accounts from people saying it's not good for steam, better for diesel


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

They had them for $60 at the National. I almost bought a couple until I found out (while he had my credit card in hand), that they were monophonic. In other words, one sound at a time, and when the whistle blows, the chuff/engine sound stops during that period. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a small scale railway soundcard that does that--the chuff stops when the whistle sounds. I'm surprised at how little I notice it. The ear fixes on the new sound, i.e. the whistle. I'm looking to put sound in my Aristo Pacific, and I'm really torn between Phoenix and small scale railways, which is cheap and simple 

It seems to me on all the cards I've heard the chuff is the weak point. The Phoenix chuff sounds very processed to me. But then I have to admit I have not heard that many actual steam engines chuffing


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Dallee in my Mallet and the Small Scale Railways in my Annie. I like the Small Scale card, but don't like the Dallee much at all. 

They both stop chuffing when the whistle blows. That's not too noticable. The dallee also stops chuffing when the bell is ringing. Guys don't think my Dallee sounds right while pumping breaks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are running DC, you might want to consider the QSI that plugs right into the loco. The sound is excellent, they cost about $137. Aristo sells them as well as the distributor Tonys Trains. 

I have some pages on the installation on my site...TRAINS...MOTIVE POWER...ARISTO...MALLET 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. Dallee will play the sounds for you over the telephone if you call them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

If you must buy a mallet, buy QSI you won't be sorry... 
Nick...


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

I found the Youtube clip of the Dallee sound, and I've made my decision, I will be buying ANY sound system EXCEPT for the Dallee. It sounds almost like my old Bachmann ten wheeler with the analog sound system, which sounds awful. I'm leaning towards Phoenix.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Phoenix will be a relatively easy install in the tender, since the motor leads are there as well as pickup wires. 

A piece of advice, check out the wiring carefully with a voltmeter/ohmeter, many Aristo tenders are wired differently. You also need to verify the operation of the battery/track switch as to how it is actually wired. 

If you run into trouble, drop me an email, I'm more familar than I would like to be with these guys. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Want to pull the dallee out of mine. Thinking about replacing it with the QSI board.


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm, maybe I'll have a look at the QSI since everyone seems to like them, I've never even heard of them before, if you can believe that. I've only had experience with Sierra and LGB digital sound


----------

